# partition bootcamp au mauvais format même après formatage de cette dernière



## nizardinho13 (28 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous, après une énième tentative j'essaye déséspérement d'installer windows 10 via bootcamp sur mon macbook pro (mi-2012) ! à chaque fois c'est le même problème, tout ce passe bien jusqu'à l'attribution de la partition bootcamp lors de l'installation de windows.
la partition n'est pas pris en charge donc ( je précise que j'ai suivi un tutoriel pour cela ) je formate la partition et elle n'est toujours pas pris en charge ( je ne peux pas appuyer sur suivant ).

URGT !!! si quelqu'un peut m'aider je commence un boulot mardi et je serais surement sous windows


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2016)

Lors du lancement de Boot Camp, celui-ci demande quelle sera la taille à réserver pour Windows, mais il ne fait qu'une préparation en formatant cette partition temporaire en FAT32.

Si tout s'est bien déroulé, Boot Camp demande ou se trouve l'éventuelle clé USB ou le DVD contenant la version de Windows à installer. Là encore, si tout est reconnu, c'est la fenêtre de l'installateur de Windows qui prend la main et à un moment donné, il faudra obligatoirement formater en NTFS pour que la suite de l'installation continue.

Pour info, si ton MBP de 2012 a encore son SuperDrive d'opérationnel, je te conseille fortement d'utiliser un DVD de Windows 10 gravé depuis un PC.


----------



## nizardinho13 (28 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse LOCKE ! Oui tout se déroule parfaitement bien c'est uniquement lors que l'installer windows prend la main que ça ce complique, je formate la partition bootcamp mais je ne peux pas accéder la suite de l'installation. 
le message d'erreur m'indique en gros qu'il faut que ma partition est au format MBR et que windows doit être installé ( comme vous le dites ! ) au format NTFS ! 
Le problème est que même en réessayant avec bootcamp, en créant une partition avec l'utilitaire de disque etc ... je n'arrive pas à mettre ma partition windows au bon format.

Merci pour l'info, c'est effectivement un superDrive, je dois graver l'OS depuis un autre PC ?


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

nizardinho13 a dit:


> 1) Le problème est que même en réessayant avec bootcamp, en créant une partition avec l'utilitaire de disque etc ... je n'arrive pas à mettre ma partition windows au bon format.
> 
> 2) Merci pour l'info, c'est effectivement un superDrive, je dois graver l'OS depuis un autre PC ?


1) Le formatage en NTFS se fait depuis la fenêtre d'installation de Windows et pas autrement...





2) Le fait de graver une version de Windows avec un PC le garantira à 100 % bootable. A vérifier depuis un PC que l'on peut démarrer directement sur le DVD avant de s'en servir.


----------



## nizardinho13 (2 Mars 2016)

Bonjour, 

1) Effectivement le formatage se fait depuis la fenêtre d'installation de windows mais malheureusement, une fois le formatage effectué, je ne peux pas cliquer sur suivant et installer l'OS.
J'ai un message d'erreur : "Windows ne peut être installé uniquement sur des partition GPT et non MBR" mon problème est ici et je ne trouve pas de solution ( J'ai essayé d'installer Windows 7, 8.1 et 10, tous me mettent la mm chose )

2) très bien, je vais graver à partir d'un PC si c'est plus fiable mais ça m'étonnerais fortement que cela de là ! 
Merci de ta réponse LOCKE.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2016)

nizardinho13 a dit:


> J'ai un message d'erreur : "Windows ne peut être installé uniquement sur des partition GPT et non MBR" mon problème est ici


Tu as bien utilisé et laissé faire Boot Camp pour qu'il créé la partition temporaire en FAT32 ?

A la base que dis Utilitaire de disque sur ta partition contenant OS X, il est bien formaté avec un Schéma de partition GUID ?


----------



## nizardinho13 (2 Mars 2016)

oui tout à fait, à chaque fois je laisse faire bootcamp pour le formatage de la partition, le boot de ma clé USB et les téléchargements des drivers en suivant la procédure sur le support d’Apple.

Je recommence l'installation ce soir, je pourrais te confirmer si la partition est bien formaté au schéma de GUID.
Merci


----------



## Legnano (17 Mars 2016)

J'ai un probleme semblable avec l'instalation de win8.1. j'ai trouvé quelque part (lien ci dessous) la métode pour formater la partition bootcamp, via le terminat windows. J'ai essayé divers choses mais n'ai pas trouvé le bon format. toujours le message d'erreur "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition existante"

le forum sur lequel je me suis basé pour résoudre le problème: http://www.commentcamarche.net/foru...u-creer-de-partition-ni-localiser-une-partiti


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2016)

Legnano a dit:


> J'ai un probleme semblable avec l'instalation de win8.1. j'ai trouvé quelque part (lien ci dessous) la métode pour formater la partition bootcamp, via le terminat windows. J'ai essayé divers choses mais n'ai pas trouvé le bon format. toujours le message d'erreur "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition existante"


Avec Assistant Boot Camp, on ne formate rien avant, sinon, c'est l'échec assuré. Boot Camp ne fait que préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32, si dans le menu d'installation de Windows le formatage en NTFS n'est pas possible, le problème est autre.

Et difficile de dire ce qui ne va pas. A commencer par : sur quel support est la version de Windows ? Sur beaucoup de MBP il y a encore le SuperDrive, s'il est bien présent, il faudra impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé depuis un PC.



Legnano a dit:


> e forum sur lequel je me suis basé pour résoudre le problème: http://www.commentcamarche.net/foru...u-creer-de-partition-ni-localiser-une-partiti


Sauf que là, c'est uniquement que pour un PC, ce genre de modification ne marchera jamais sous OS X et surtout pas dans une partition créée par Boot Camp puisqu'il faut être déjà sous Windows pour utiliser Diskpart !


----------



## nizardinho13 (17 Mars 2016)

Bonjour Lock, bonjour Legano ! 

après divers tentatives et autres .... j'ai fini par aller chez Apple (Apple store, ou c'est d'ailleurs très difficile de prendre rendez-vous  !!! ) la solution du technicien d'Apple (solution que j'avais déjà essayé sans succès !! ) a été de démarrer mon mac sur l'ancien système Yosemite, de réessayer Bootcamp à partir de cette version, il me semble que c'est la version 5, et donc la recommencer procédure avec cette version de Bootcamp qui a fonctionné avec succès ! et jai pu installer Windows 10. A savoir que Yosemite chez Apple store, en tout cas celui d'Aix en Provence, est une version anglophone !!!!  

Legano je te conseille d'essayer cette procédure, passer par Yosemite, au cas ou si tu peux avoir une version anglophone c'est mieux, mais tu peux essayer aussi avec la version française. Si ça ne marche pas le technicien me précisait qu'il fallait réessayer jusqu’à ce que cela marche car il n'y a pas d'autre solution. Et je pense avoir essayé toutes les solutions possibles. Good luck ! 

Merci pour ton aide aussi Lock !


----------



## Legnano (17 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et difficile de dire ce qui ne va pas. A commencer par : sur quel support est la version de Windows ? Sur beaucoup de MBP il y a encore le SuperDrive, s'il est bien présent, il faudra impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé depuis un PC.
> !


J'utilise un mbps mi 2009, mbp5.5. Le superdrive à été remplacé par un optibay.
pour disposer de toutes les option de Boot Camp, j'ai du modifier le fichier info.plist de Boot Camp.
La partition à été créée, les fichiers support téléchargés, la clef windows bootable créée.
Une fois cela fait, j'ai bien réussi à bosser sur la clef win. c'est au moment de lancer l'installation que ça n'a pas fonctionné. j'ai eu un premier message m'invitant à changer le format de la partition via le terminal et la commande diskpart. j'ai fais cela. une fois fait, 'ai relancée l'instar, et là, le message d'erreur était "nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition"
Ais-je bien fait?


----------



## Legnano (17 Mars 2016)

Je précise que le formatage via diskpart à faire de se faire avec succes.


----------

